# Red tail shark, corydoras and tiger barbs?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi 
I just got a new 55 gallon and i was wondering if i can put 1 red tail shark, with a school of tiger barbs and a school of corydoras.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

The cories may get picked on. But I think if you get the larger ones like Albinos, they could be fine.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would omit corydoras completely. An adult red tailed shark is a very territorial fish, and cories are sensitive little fish that would not take to being picked on very well. 
If you are set on the shark, just him on the bottom.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

What else could i add, besides the tiger barbs?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

With what fish?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

with the red tail shark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

We have a rainbow shark with 2 cories and a pleco that shares his hiding spot. And tetras and mollies with 2 or 3 danios.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

I tried a red tail shark in a 60 gal, with 2 BNPs, who he didn't bother, and all barbs-- green, tigers, roseys about 20 total and having the green barbs very big, and aggressive, this red tail was smaller but he sure had attitude! To the point I had to rehome him..
I've seen RTS with all kinds of species, even cichlids, but its a hit and miss type of game. Good luck:-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd just go with the three varieties of tiger barbs (normal, green and albino). It would make a spectacular display.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

5150wicd4fish said:


> I tried a red tail shark in a 60 gal, with 2 BNPs, who he didn't bother, and all barbs-- green, tigers, roseys about 20 total and having the green barbs very big, and aggressive, this red tail was smaller but he sure had attitude! To the point I had to rehome him..
> I've seen RTS with all kinds of species, even cichlids, but its a hit and miss type of game. Good luck:-D


My friend has a red tail shark with neon tetras. He was so fixed on that combination that he tried 6 different red tail sharks before finding one without an attitude problem.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Tetras will work, even barbs, just provide alot of hiding spaces, idk if you plan on adding what are they corys? never seen those, but BNP. Just noticed the RTS that I had really liked hiding places claimed his own side of tank, but never bothered my BNP's. I had rock work from a cichlid tank I used before, so this worked good. Show a pic when you get it set up, would like to see


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a rainbow shart in my female betta sorority tank, he has fun chasing them aorund but for the most part he hangs out in the castle or the coral cave, I guess I just have a less aggressive one


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Remember, these fish get aggressive as they age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Olympia said:


> Remember, these fish get aggressive as they age.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly.


----------

